# 1800's ? >Stoneware Jug



## Dugbottles (Feb 10, 2013)

I just got this stoneware jug from a friends burn the burn dates back to the med 1700's .The Jug has what I think is a spout hole on the bottom but here is where I have no clue on the base there are many holes and with a close look at the holes it appears that when the jug was made that's when the holes where made .My question is what was this jug used for and why is there holes in the bottom also can some one give me a date ?I just got this today there is a #2 on the jug's shoulder .


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never seen one with the holes in the bottom but it has me thinking chicken feeder or waterer... Hopefully someone knows.


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 10, 2013)

I was think of water also but 1 its heavy and 2 the water would come out as soon as it was added and chicken feed would clog .I also was thinking that it could have been a bird house but the hole is placed to close to the bottom so im hoping some here that knows much about stoneware can also help me date the jug    Thanks epackage for your response


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 10, 2013)

Do the holes in the bottom pass all the way through?

 If not, then I'd guess that they were placed there to assist in the cooling of the liquid intended to be dispensed. Using the evaporation of a negligible portion of the liquid to keep the temperature down was common practice back in the day, but regarding your specific piece all i can do is speculate.


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes Plumbata the hole are all the way threw


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 10, 2013)

I have seen pieces like this before, though not exactly.  Typically used at either strainers, or leaching pots in an industrial or chemical application.  With yours, liquids could have been directed into the mouth, strained through the bottom, and residues then disposed of via the side hole.  Or it could have sat over a drain, with the liquids entering via the side hole, draining out the bottom, sort of like a crap catcher.
 Or the reverse, as a material could be added via the bottom hole, and a liquid from the top, with the result draining out the bottom.
 Some things come to mind, soap making, dye making......a very interesting piece.


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks NYCFLasks for your input I plan to list this jug and am trying to get a better description so every one input will be a great help .The Money I receive will be donated to the running of this excellent   site


----------



## sandchip (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess it could be used as a sprinkler if you cork the top, fill through the side, cork the side, hold upright by the handle, and uncork the top.


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 10, 2013)

> NYCFlasks
> I have seen pieces like this before, though not exactly. Typically used at either strainers, or leaching pots in an industrial or chemical application. With yours, liquids could have been directed into the mouth, strained through the bottom, and residues then disposed of via the side hole. Or it could have sat over a drain, with the liquids entering via the side hole, draining out the bottom, sort of like a crap catcher.
> Or the reverse, as a material could be added via the bottom hole, and a liquid from the top, with the result draining out the bottom.
> Some things come to mind, soap making, dye making......a very interesting piece.
> ...


 

So would you think that the # 2 that is on the jug was a type of step process meaning that jug #1 was used then #2 and so on


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2013)

The number 2 is probably for 2 gallons...


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes that would make sense I never thought of that LOL Thanks


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 11, 2013)

The only lead i found was an image of a jug perforated in the bottom like yours. They called it a "leach jug" but whether that is a proper name or just someone's guess I do not know. Makes sense that the jug would have been used as either a filter (apparently a jug perforated all over and stuffed with charcoal was used as a cistern water filter) or container for leaching out stuff. It would strike me as quite the pain but I guess wood ashes could have been stuffed in there and water passed through to extract the potash.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 11, 2013)

In my opinion the was made recently, somebody drill it to use the jug as a lamp stand or some sort, well I'am not an expert this is just my personal opinion.[]


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 11, 2013)

> Sir.Bottles
> In my opinion the was made recently, somebody drill it to use the jug as a lamp stand or some sort, well I'am not an expert this is just my personal opinion.
> 
> _____________________________
> ...


 
 Thanks for your input Sir .Bottles 
 Looking at the Holes on the base you can see that the holes where not drilled It would appear that the holes were poked in and when the object was pulled out it left a raised lip around the holes in the base  .So This shows that the hole where made at the time that the jug was made before the jug was fired .I do respect your thought on helping me .Thanks ever so much


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 11, 2013)

> Plumbata
> The only lead i found was an image of a jug perforated in the bottom like yours. They called it a "leach jug" but whether that is a proper name or just someone's guess I do not know. Makes sense that the jug would have been used as either a filter (apparently a jug perforated all over and stuffed with charcoal was used as a cistern water filter) or container for leaching out stuff. It would strike me as quite the pain but I guess wood ashes could have been stuffed in there and water passed through to extract the potash.
> 
> _____________________________
> ...


 It would appear that you and NYCFlasks are on track to what this jug was used for it make sense .great observation Guys I just had no clue .It goes to show that in the field of collecting Bottles & Jugs your always learning something new .


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 11, 2013)

Interesting,  but I am sure it was a water jug.  
 There used to be one in my Aunt Margrets, Siesta Inn Hotel at Sarasota FL.  I remember their tempers when it was stolen.
 RED Matthews


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going with sandchip's idea.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 11, 2013)

Man, the website with the reference is a big pain to navigate but here ya go:



> Attached are photos of the crock I purchased in Lockport NY a few weeks ago at an estate sale.  It is a 3 1/2 gallon size crock and measures 17 inches in height and 33 inches in circumference.
> The holes that you see in the bottom were made at the time of manufacture.  You can observe that they were pushed into the wet clay from the bottom through and into the interior.  I am unsure what this was used for but it may have been for distillation of some sort due to the bung hole.  As you can see it has no handle.
> Thanks


 
 Links to images:
http://auctionwally.com/static/50e64b8ae4b0845139668d02/50e64c5ce4b066267dfa9bb8/50e64c61e4b066267dfaa808/1278260397113/crock1.jpg/1000w

http://auctionwally.com/static/50e64b8ae4b0845139668d02/50e64c5ce4b066267dfa9bb8/50e64c61e4b066267dfaa809/1278260430017/crock3.jpg/1000w


> What you have is a â€œleach jugâ€ and you are correct the holes in it are original to the process.
> 
> The idea of this being that the heavier content, probably containing sediment would leach out the bottom while the lighter content could be more expediently extracted via the bung hole.
> 
> ...


 
 From:

 http://auctionwally.com/appraisals/whats-it-worth-appraisal-of-antique-leach-jug.html


 So... I still don't really uinderstand, practically and specifically speaking, how the "jug" was actually used back in the day. The info has gotta be out there.


----------



## epackage (Feb 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> So... I still don't really uinderstand, practically and specifically speaking, how the "jug" was actually used back in the day. The info has gotta be out there.


 Couldn't agree more, with that many holes I don't imagine it would hold any liquid long enough to be very effective. It may have done whatever job it was meant to do well enough for it's time but as you say it would be nice to know what that job was...[8|]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 11, 2013)

In keeping with the topic, here are a few pictures of my example, which while it is different, it is also the same.  From the Charles Graham Chemical Pottery Works of Brooklyn, NY.  Dates 1890 to 1910.

 It is likely impossible to ascribe an actual specific usage to these items, as they could serve several functions depending on the need of the user.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 11, 2013)

And here is the bottom.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 11, 2013)

I was so excited about getting the picture into the post and not crashing something, I am not a techie at ALL, I forgot some information.  First, thanks hon for taking the pictures.
 Piece is about the size of a 1 gallon jug (I refer to the area with the holes, I am excluding the large loop handle).  The white is just some I think cobwebs, try dusting all those holes.......


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 11, 2013)

I Just want to say Thanks to all you Guys for helping in this topic You guys are great and it has been a super help to me and my diggers hat off to all of you


----------



## epackage (Feb 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  NYCFlasks
> 
> In keeping with the topic, here are a few pictures of my example, which while it is different, it is also the same.  From the Charles Graham Chemical Pottery Works of Brooklyn, NY.  Dates 1890 to 1910.
> 
> It is likely impossible to ascribe an actual specific usage to these items, as they could serve several functions depending on the need of the user.


 1860's spaghetti strainer...


----------



## sandchip (Feb 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Naw, man.  Pool skimmer basket.[]


----------



## epackage (Feb 11, 2013)

B I N G O !!


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know, "CHEMICAL" pottery works lends credence to the filtration thing.  If not it's a crock sand scoop for very early metal detectors[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 11, 2013)

When I saw the first pic,...Threshing jug came to mind....but it's hole was for a spigot. Cool and unusual piece, and great info everyone....


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 17, 2013)

just a thought , could it have been attached to a suspended water barrel and used to take showers?


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 17, 2013)

Going out on a limb, but how about for keeping your bait fresh?  Or for chum......


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 17, 2013)

It looks to me Mark that yours may have been an insert filter. (or did I miss you saying that?)


----------



## epackage (Mar 1, 2013)

Talked to Brandt Zipp who runs Crocker Farm Auctions and he told me the original piece that was pictured here is known a 'Lye Spreader', or at least that's how they have been identified since he's been running his site....


----------

